# Looking for a donor car



## Jamaicanjuice17 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm looking to purchase a 2.2l 20v AAN motor and transmission, or just an entire urs4. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## B393 (Jul 2, 2010)

PM VAGgarage. I believe he has a complete motor and trans for sale.


----------

